# Insulated hot pads/holders



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

What is a good material to pad pot holders? My mother use to use old towels but they didn't protect the hands very will when you picked up iron cookware. Is there and insulation type stuff that can be put inside to help.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Insulbrite. I got it at Hobby Lobby last year. Wasn't too pricey. Its got like a layer of some type of foil in it. I dulled a rotary blade cutting it so use some old scissors instead of your cutter.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

It's really good if you put one layer of Insulbrite and a layer of regular cotton batting - you won't be disappointed!

I don't know if it's available online or not, but Nancy Zieman did a really nifty potholder on her show a while back - I remember in particular her making the binding (if you are doing it that way) look so very simple.

Here ya go:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0BY71ToL5M[/ame]


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I love insul-bright!!!!!! you can order it on-line at Joann Fabrics 

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd48127

when using 2 layers of fabric, 2 layers of cotton batting, 1 layer of insul-bright, I too have to make my own bias tape - which I have learned to love making - sort of. 

My favorite technique is http://pir8.freeservers.com/quilting/CBT/

since I need some of my bias tape to be wider then 1/4" but less then 1/2", I can fold in half, open and fold each side in or...

http://creativelittledaisy.typepad.com/creative_little_daisy/2007/11/diy-version-of.html

you can also use wool. Find old wool suits and cut several layers and use as batting.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Another vote for Insulbrite and use your Joann's coupons! I make lots of pot holders every fall for church sales.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tip I often have wondered what to use in potholders and I think I have some of it in my stash.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The closest Hobby Lobby is about 60 miles away but I think DD is going next week. Will go with her and look for some. Thanks for the tips. I have a bias tape folder that makes the wide tape.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

lol westbrok, you got me in trouble!! I ordered some of that stuff because it was 50% off and found a few other things toO!!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I ordered 2 of the insulite, and got one free (they are 50% off then found a coupon for 50% off one item!!) ( i think it ends tonight though.. hurry!!)


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Insulite is great stuff, makes good table hot pads too. You can also use it when you make casserole carriers, seems to keep the heat in as well as keeps you from burning yourself when you carry it in.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

come on over! we can catch the train to the Los Angeles fabric district then go have lunch at Alvera Street, then catch the train home.

Stick with me <wink> I will gladly help you spend your money!









I am glad you got what you needed at a discount...that always makes it worth while.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

giraffe_baby said:


> I ordered 2 of the insulite, and got one free (they are 50% off then found a coupon for 50% off one item!!) ( i think it ends tonight though.. hurry!!)


Which online source did you order from? I like to save my money when I can.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Katskitten it was Joann Fabrics online ( the link she gave for the insulite)


----------

